

A different approach to building DOM - lootsauce
http://www.andrewluetgers.com/2012/12/04/loot-js-dom/

======
doublerebel
The earliest templating in this style I'm familiar with is FlyDOM. I made a
variant SuperFlyDOM. HAML was around and HAML-JSON was not far off, IBM's
JXON, jQuery's DOM creation object shorthand... probably more exist.

It makes a lot of sense compared to the antiquated longhand and inflexibility
of XML element declaration. Templating in the browser has been done to death
and usually string concatenation is the fastest. However, JS frameworks like
Enyo/WebOS and Titanium Mobile use JS element creation, so having a shorthand
for those is not significantly slower.

HAML is nice because it removes the computer cruft of braces and brackets, but
building JS objects with CoffeeScript is just as quick. IMHO the only reason
not to use the actual language is so that less technical UI devs can build the
templates.

~~~
lootsauce
totally agree, thanks for listing some of the other similar approaches

------
pidge
Yep I've run into that same frustration with templating too. I expressed it
as:

"Templating languages are pretty cool because you get to use a declarative
language to make some DOM elements. But they either don't give you the full
expressiveness of a decent functional language, or they do and it's a bunch of
arbitrary stuff stuck in some ugly tags - which I am still way too lazy to
learn, when I already have a decent functional language (JavaScript)."

My solution is about the same - <https://github.com/pidge/h>

